# Linuxuator not woring, i get this error message :terminated by signal SIGSEGV (Address boundary error)



## Manuel L (Mar 7, 2021)

Hi Hello, i have an common error everytime i try to run a program or a game on GhostBSD (FreeBSD 12.2), just need to know what this means and how to fix it : terminated by signal SIGSEGV , here's an example when I try to run Rexuiz 686, i get this error message :

menu: program is not loaded
execing config.cfg
couldn't exec data/campaign.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
Client using an automatically assigned port
Client opened a socket on address 0.0.0.0:0
Client opened a socket on address [0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0]:0
Linked against SDL version 2.0.9
Using SDL library version 2.0.9
GL_VENDOR: Intel Open Source Technology Center
GL_RENDERER: Mesa DRI Intel(R) HD Graphics 520 (Skylake GT2)
GL_VERSION: 3.0 Mesa 18.3.4
vid.support.arb_multisample 1
vid.support.gl20shaders 1
NOTE: requested 1x AA, got 0x AA
Video Mode: fullscreen 1920x1080x32x0.00hz
fish: './rexuiz-linux-sdl-i686' terminated by signal SIGSEGV (Address boundary error)

It happens the samething any other linux program or even Steam for linux at the end I get this error message : erminated by signal SIGSEGV (Address boundary error) what it does means ? and how to fix it ?.


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 7, 2021)

SIGSEGV (aka segfault) means that a programm tried to dereference an invalid (not mapped in virtual address space) pointer.*) Without further in-depth information, this is just impossible to "fix".

Keep in mind the "Linuxulator" is far from "perfect compatibility". It consists of two parts: the kernel implementing Linux syscalls, and a userland with all the Linux libraries etc, typically installed from ports. At least the userland, based on Centos 7 currently, isn't "bleeding edge", and also not "complete" (cause, what should this mean with all the libraries available).

As the maintainer of multimedia/makemkv, a Linux program running on FreeBSD, I can tell you it was a major PITA to get that to work.

That doesn't mean there's no way to get the software you want to run to work. But you have to look at it individually; if it doesn't work "out of the box" with the linux-c7 ports, someone should have a deeper look and see whether it can be made to work.

If you want to play recent games published for Linux – sorry to say that, but then you should probably run Linux.

*edit:* if the problem's source is the userland, there is the possibility to install a Linux system in a jail, google for it. This will still use the compatibility Linux syscalls from FreeBSD kernel.

*) *edit2* – this is very often, but not always, a "null" pointer. "null" is never mapped in virtual address space and is THE invalid pointer: setting a pointer to "null" means explicitly that it doesn't have a valid value, and this kind of error happens whenever a program assumes a pointer to be valid, but it isn't for some reason. Yes, I know this doesn't really help you here…


----------



## Manuel L (Mar 7, 2021)

Ah yes I have two computers one with linux and one with FreeBSD, i just want to test Linuxuator that's all and yes I play games on both laptops (most now on FreeBSD). I use both OS for self knowledge but my main desktop now is FreeBSD and thanks for answer !.


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 7, 2021)

Just want to say: Compatibility with a foreign OS isn't an easy thing. If you run into a SIGSEGV, something is badly broken, and you won't get anywhere without some serious debugging. For starters, sometimes truss(1) can help to get a first idea (it just logs all syscalls).


----------



## Manuel L (Mar 7, 2021)

Anyway just one question, since I want to focus on develop games for FreeBSD/Linux(Well only Debian Linux) do you know if Godot can link or make FreeBSD binaries or not ? (just curious about and my last question). Even I am thinking to port some Open Source Linux games like Rexuiz or even make new games when i have deep knowledge about it.


----------



## scottro (Mar 7, 2021)

There's actually a moderator post about not asking about FreeBSD variants here. The reasoning is that things like GhostBSD often make changes to the original operating system, so an answer that works on FreeBSD may not work on GhostBSD. It may be worth ensuring that you have the same issues on FreeBSD itself. (It's pretty easy to get X working on it, even a relatively heavy desktop environment like Gnome.)


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 7, 2021)

Uhm. I had to "google" Godot now, cause when I write games (which happens from time to time), I prefer the technically "simple" stuff and don't use any "engine". But then, what I found was for example devel/godot. So most probably, you can use that engine to target FreeBSD as well.


----------



## shkhln (Mar 8, 2021)

It's likely https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/steamuxulation-redux.72140/page-12#post-490838.


----------

